# Annual trackwork for Crescent



## guest (Oct 1, 2016)

Is it only during winter months that this track work is scheduled between Atl and Nol? Spring and summer months run as scheduled?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2016)

For the most part, yes.


----------



## PVD (Oct 1, 2016)

Makes some sense. There are lots of areas of the country where work is difficult if not impossible during the late fall and winter,


----------



## guest (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you both, but your replies sound contradictory. It was my understanding that the work has usually been scheduled during the winter months as the first response indicates. The second reply sounds like it is not done during the winter. Am I misreading the last reply?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 1, 2016)

guest said:


> Thank you both, but your replies sound contradictory. It was my understanding that the work has usually been scheduled during the winter months as the first response indicates. The second reply sounds like it is not done during the winter. Am I misreading the last reply?


I'm guessing PVD is implying that the work in ?Alabama? is done during the winter because the crews can't work in the more northern territories due to the weather.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## PVD (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, you would get very little done in the Northern regions in the winter, and some Southern areas are brutal to work in during the summer.


----------



## guest (Oct 1, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't know the full details but it seems like the trains are canceled Mondays through Thursdays from roughly 1/9/17 to 2/22/17. It looks like there will be some busing, although that could change.


----------



## districtRich (Dec 20, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> I don't know the full details but it seems like the trains are canceled Mondays through Thursdays from roughly 1/9/17 to 2/22/17. It looks like there will be some busing, although that could change.


I was thinking of escaping to New Orleans over inauguration weekend but they canceled the train before I booked. I'm going to Miami instead :-D


----------



## districtRich (Dec 20, 2016)

Well that quote didn't work on mobile lol


----------



## west point (Dec 31, 2016)

Watch out. Amtrak is messed up Reservation system and service bulletin do not agree.

Amtrak

Print

Close

Crescent Trains 19 and 20: Bus Service Provided between Atlanta and New Orleans

Effective on Select Dates Starting January 8 - February 23, 2017

Track work being performed by Norfolk Southern Railway will affect Trains 19 and 20 between New Orleans and Atlanta, on the following dates:

Southbound Train 19: Sunday through Wednesday

January 8 - 11, 2017

January 15 - 18, 2017

January 22 - 25, 2017

January 29 - February 1, 2017

February 5 - 8, 2017

February 12 - 15, 2017

February 19 - 22, 2017

Northbound Train 20: Monday through Thursday

January 9 - 12, 2017

January 16 - 19, 2017

January 23 - 26, 2017

January 30 - February 2, 2017

February 6 - 9, 2017

February 13 - 16, 2017

February 20 - 23, 2017

Southbound Train 19: Service Suspended New Orleans to Atlanta Only

On the dates shown above, Train 19 will terminate in Atlanta. Passengers will be provided bus service from Atlanta to Anniston, Birmingham, Tuscaloosa, Meridian, Laurel, Hattiesburg, Picayune, Slidell and New Orleans.

On Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays, Train 19 will operate normally, serving all stations on the route.

Northbound Train 20: Service Suspended Atlanta to New Orleans Only

On the dates shown above, Train 20 will originate in Atlanta. Passengers will be provided bus service from New Orleans to Slidell, Picayune, Hattiesburg, Laurel, Meridian, Tuscaloosa, Birmingham, Anniston and Atlanta.

On Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays, Train 20 will operate normally, serving all stations on the route.

We appreciate your patronage and apologize for any inconvenience you may experience. Reservation and train status information is available on Amtrak.com, our free mobile apps and at 1-800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245).

Thank you for traveling with Amtrak.

PSN 1216-37


----------

